

What I think about RMS's hatred of closed source - critic
http://www.cafepress.com/linuxhatersblog.283165091

======
thristian
That's... quite tasteless, really.

I believe JWZ was the first to link to the Free Software Song with the text
[why cooperation with RMS is impossible](<http://www.gnu.org/music/free-
software-song.html>), expressing a similar sentiment with more erudite snark.

Although I agree he can be difficult to get along with, I appreciate the
movement he began and benefit from it daily in the form of Ubuntu and Fedora,
so no complaints from me.

------
sfk
If you have "thoughts" about RMS, kindly post them in a relevant thread
instead of abusing the submission system.

FLAGGED

------
unwind
At least RMS probably knows that the command is "gunzip", not "ungzip".

